# UPS Surepost...



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

...stinks. Well, the UPS side doesn't stink. The USPS side stinks. The USPS has supposedly had my shipment since the 16th. I'm still waiting. By the time I get these cigars, I'm certain they will be dry as hell. They were sent on the 12th.

Lesson learned I guess.

Couch


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Who is using UPS Surepost?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

penguinshockey said:


> Who is using UPS Surepost?


A lot of times it's the 'free' shipping option you're stuck with. Or it'll be the cheap 'economy' option. If you simply must have your cigars as fast as possible, pay a bit for shipping. You get what you pay for.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

penguinshockey said:


> Who is using UPS Surepost?


Oh, and to answer your question - I've gotten it from Famous-Smoke/Cigar Monster and CI/Joe Cigar before. But not every time I've had the 'free shipping' option.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate Surepost, at best it simply adds one day to the shipping time for me. Normally the stuff from Pennsylvania gets here in 2 days, but Surepost always adds a 3rd.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I hate Surepost, at best it simply adds one day to the shipping time for me. Normally the stuff from Pennsylvania gets here in 2 days, but Surepost always adds a 3rd.


I live in Pittsburgh. I've used it for awhile without issue. But, the last two shipments have been taking forever. I generally us it since I buy cigars I plan on aging for awhile in the coolidor. However, this is freak'in stupid. It's the local PO. I've had ton of issues with other problems before.

Couch


----------



## bdpc1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

CI does Surepost. Got burned on that on that once. If I would have done regular UPS shipping, I would have gotten my package on a Thursday. Instead, I had to wait until a Monday. Lesson learned.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't bought anything from Famous or CI in a while. All of the retailers I have purchased from within the last several months have either used USPS or Fedex as free shipping methods and I've received everything within two days. I did have one experience with UPS Surepost a while back (not cigars) and it did take an extra couple of days as I recall.


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

No worries. They ship them too wet anyway. They'll probably still need some drying time before they are ready to smoke.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

MegaGlide said:


> No worries. They ship them too wet anyway. They'll probably still need some drying time before they are ready to smoke.


Agreed. The free shipping has only added one day to the process for me.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Couch_Incident said:


> ...stinks. Well, the UPS side doesn't stink. The USPS side stinks. The USPS has supposedly had my shipment since the 16th. I'm still waiting. By the time I get these cigars, I'm certain they will be dry as hell. They were sent on the 12th.
> 
> Lesson learned I guess.
> 
> Couch


Oh..............that's nothing.

I used it once on groupon and it took 1 whole month to get my package. No joke!

I have learned that just because shipping is free, doesn't mean its always worth it.

I especially hate when it transfers between shipping companies. Tracking showed UPS dropped it off at USPS facility so I called USPS and they said call UPS cause they don't have it and when I called UPS, they told me the same thing.

I got the run around because no one wanted to take responsibility for the package. Its a long story that no one wants to hear.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Couch_Incident said:


> I live in Pittsburgh. I've used it for awhile without issue. But, the last two shipments have been taking forever. I generally us it since I buy cigars I plan on aging for awhile in the coolidor. However, this is freak'in stupid. It's the local PO. I've had ton of issues with other problems before.
> 
> Couch


Same boat here....I am in Pittsburgh as well and typically don't have too much trouble with it.....does take an extra day compared to regular UPS though. I never mind it since they ship so wet in the first place I think they could be in transit for a month and still be ok lol


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Go figure, as soon as I call Famous the USPS decides to deliver the package today. Of coarse, I opened up a ticket with the USPS yesterday too. Anywho, Famous is sending out another package. I'll have to pay for both but that is a-okay by me. JDN Grand Console. 

Yay!

Couch


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Couch_Incident said:


> Go figure, as soon as I call Famous the *USPS decides to deliver the package today*. Of coarse, I opened up a ticket with the USPS yesterday too. Anywho, Famous is sending out another package. I'll have to pay for both but that is a-okay by me. JDN Grand Console.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Couch


I imagine your pants fell down when you got your mail.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

huskers said:


> I imagine your pants fell down when you got your mail.


I haven't picked it up yet. But, as I'm contantly struggling with gravity, I'm certain this may happen.

Gravity is a cruel mistress, my friend.

Couch


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I actually placed a non-cigar related order through Amazon over the weekend and it was shipped FedEx Smartpost... guess it's their version of the same thing?? I wasn't aware it existed.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> I actually placed a non-cigar related order through Amazon over the weekend and it was shipped FedEx Smartpost... guess it's their version of the same thing?? I wasn't aware it existed.


From what I have read on the internets, so it must be true, the bottleneck is the USPS. I've read some funky stories.

Couch


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

UPS Surepost is horrible. Famous smoke shop uses it and it adds a day or two in the shipping time. The package will arrive in NY by Tues if they send it out on Mon, but then it gets transferred to USPS on Wed, and then I receive it on Thursday. Not so bad for me because it still only takes 3-4 days, but if you're out on the West Coast or something, it would really suck.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I've placed a ton of orders through Famous and only once has Surepost added more than a day to the delivery... and it was two additional days. As much as I'd like the boxes to get here quicker, the fact is I'd rather not pay for the shipping and wait another day or two. I've never had issues with conditions of a cigar after receiving them, and if anything, they're STILL too wet to be smoked OTT. Not like I don't have anything else to smoke in the mean time while I wait for them to settle, anyway.

Of course, everyones' experiences with Surepost are clearly different, I'm sure I'd be more upset if mine were. The thing that kinda sucks about Famous is that they're $5 shipping is also Surepost.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

I didn't have issues with the cigars being dry either, and regardless, I do the same as jsway-leave em in the humidor for a week or so before smoking them because i have enough stuff that i don't need to smoke them immediately. Occasionally I'll smoke one right off the truck, but then I'll leave the rest of the box sitting in a humidor to re-acclimate before smoking them. Famous gives you free shipping when you purchase boxes, so usually I'll get a box or two of whatever and then add some 5 packs or singles of other stuff just to take advantage of the free shipping. It's actually stupid because to save the $5 from shipping, I'll end up buying a box instead of a 5er. The way i look at it is that if i like the cigars, i might as well buy boxes. Usually I'll get boxes of davidoff classics, avos, ashtons, or diamond crowns from them because those are part of my normal rotation of daily smokes.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I placed an order with Famous a week or so ago, and thought that since it was coming from Easton via UPS Ground (or so I'd thought) I'd have it the next day. After checking the shipment confirmation a day or so later, I was surprised to find that the package was delivered to the local UPS facility, and transferred to USPS office down the street from the facility. It only took an extra day for delivery, and was delivered by USPS, which wasn't that big of a deal, but next time I'll be sure to select another method rather than the free shipping. With their prices for 5-packs and singles being pretty reasonable, I'll be placing more orders with them, especially for hard to find items.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Surepost sure does suck. CI's free shipping a few years back literally had the cigars to me next day if I ordered by noon. Now it takes 4-5 days on average, no joke. And when it says "Delivered" that only means it was delivered to the local post office. There it often sits for two more days.

Last order I placed I just paid the $7.95 since I wanted some cigars for the weekend. Usually though I have plenty on hand so the shipping time, while annoying, isn't all the big of a deal.


Rev.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

Like everyone else, I agree Surepost sucks.


----------



## bdpc1983 (Mar 18, 2013)

jswaykos said:


> I actually placed a non-cigar related order through Amazon over the weekend and it was shipped FedEx Smartpost... guess it's their version of the same thing?? I wasn't aware it existed.


Yeah same thing. My understand is that it is deal between the USPS and the other shipping companies. USPS can put packages on Fedex and UPS aircraft and in return, Fedex and UPS can dump off local packages to them to be delivered.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I placed an order with Thompson last Wednesday. It took them 2 days to process and I didn't get my order until Monday by UPS. I live 50 miles from Thompson. Then my order was split up. I didn't receive the humidor until today. Still one more item left. It was reduced price shipping, but was delivered by UPS. 4 days for 50 miles. I could have driven there in an hour...lol


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I just got home. The USPS site says it is out for delivery. I highly doubt I will get it today.

Wankers.

Couch


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Meh... I don't mind it. You get what you pay for especially with shipping. I'd rather same myself a few dollars and wait the extra day with 99% of the stuff I'm ordering.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

ezlevor said:


> Meh... I don't mind it. You get what you pay for especially with shipping. I'd rather same myself a few dollars and wait the extra day with 99% of the stuff I'm ordering.


Yea, but mine has been sitting around the PO since the 16th.

Couch


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

The package is still in limbo. I swear, the USPS is nothing but a bunch of wankers.

Couch


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, here in NW Montana, both UPS & FEDEX's arrangements with USPS are a bad idea. It can take up to 10 days that way, whereas straight Priority Mail is a 2-3 day delivery from either CI or Holt's.


----------

